# Arrivée de la TV d'Orange en Wifi



## esales (14 Janvier 2010)

Depuis hier, il est enfin possible de regarder les matchs de la Ligue 1 en wifi alors qu'auparavant, cela n'était possible qu'en 3G.

Il est probable que les autres chaines TV seront également accessible en WIFI assez rapidement.


----------

